# Loyal Pet Service *Pet Taxi service* Hull & local areas.



## Loyal Pet Services-GY

Loyal Pet Services now provide a pet taxi service in Hull & local areas.

We are fully insured with Cliverton insurance.

We only cover Hull and local areas. We do not cover long distances. We only offer the service to local destinations.

We can take your dog to the groomer and return your friend home.

We can take your dog to the vets too.

Loyal Pet Services can take and return your dog whilst you are at work. Helping to keep your spare time for more fun times with your best friend.

Loyal Pet Services: Hull,Hedon & surrounding areas


----------



## Angie Sykes

Is the dog taxi service in Hull still available


----------



## 'You'd Be Barking Not 2'

Angie Sykes said:


> Is the dog taxi service in Hull still available


Hi Angie I also offer a pet taxi service


----------

